# a few cool cars



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## alkaline (Nov 23, 2010)

nice what effect is this?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe he is using the Topaz Simplify program/plug-in.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have been playing with topaz simplify,topaz adjust and topaz detail sometimes combining them all .


----------



## alkaline (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to mess with that sometime.


----------

